

Steam machines are pointless and SteamOS might be irrelevant soon - kayoone
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/01/24/steam-machines-are-pointless-and-valve-is-struggling-to-keep-steamos-relevant/

======
pstack
Think less of it being a PC plugged into your television and more of an
alternate console platform based on an open ecosystem instead of a walled
garden, compared to existing consoles.

------
Tmmrn
So all the advantages the "steamboxes" have over consoles are actually
disadvantages.

> The logic of buying a ‘games machine’ where the games selection will always
> be more limited than on a standard PC or Mac makes little sense.

Yet people buy consoles. And "standard PC"? Who decided that giving microsoft
your money is a "standard"?

------
nextw33k
The only interesting point there is: Will people playing with the Steam pad be
turned off the gaming experience because they are playing against the more
accurate mouse/keyboard users?

------
kken
Clickbait much?

